# what kind of bone do you give them to chew?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually get these......but I have to watch him constantly. I don't give him any rawhide.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=22&s=93007


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been hearing a lot of great things about natural deer antlers for chewing. I haven't tried them myself yet (I mean for my dog LOL) but I've heard dogs love them and they last a very long time. Just make sure you get a large size if you do try them -- you never want to give your dog a chew treat that's too small.

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antlers-chews.html


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We give Murphy Bully Sticks (not sure how good they are for the teeth) and marrow bones (sp..)


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I give Rookie a beef marrow bone a couple of times a month. They're pretty messy so I give it to him outside on the deck or in the kitchen right before I am planning to scrub the kitchen floor.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty gets nylabones, or Merrick stuff like Charlie posted. We're going to try the antlers soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to second the antlers from PetExpertise. I have had mine for almost a month and the dogs are still nuts over them, and they are showing just a bit of wear on the ends.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

My dog has a Booda Bone and some flat rawhide chews. I have to watch them. But recently I discovered a product called Whole Meals, and Custard LOVES them. He carries them around like a chewie, proudly showing them off, and they satisfy his chew desire and have nutrition. Here's the link:
http://www.wholemeals.com/?cid=goog
I got them at either petsmart or petco, i think both carry them and one has them on sale this week in MD.
HTH
Sarah


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Turbo loves the nylabone..and that seems to be the most durable chew toy I've gotten so far. The antlers sound interest..I think I might try it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew votes for the Antlers mentioned above. They love them and they really last. They're also supposed to be really good for them. Also, mine love bully sticks but go thru them in a matter of minutes.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ours get Nylabones, sterilized bones stuffed with yummies.. a tad of melted cheese in the microwave, etc, odor free bullies http://www.bullysticksonline.com/servlet/the-Free-Range-ODOR-dsh-FREE-Bully-Sticks/Categories, and pig ears. ( and frozen carrots. )


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also buy the sterilized bones filled with yummies. They are very durable and Brady loves them. Bully sticks are for a special treat.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna gets bully sticks about once a month or if the weather is very bad and she can't get outside. She used to get the marrow bones until she swallowed a big piece and it got stuck and had to have the vet flush it out so no more of those.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We get raw marrow bones or beef ribs...or recently pigs trotters...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I also buy the sterilized bones filled with yummies. They are very durable and Brady loves them. Bully sticks are for a special treat.


Vito loves the sterilized bones. He got one last night for his birthday. He hasn't left it alone all day!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've just given Ike beef marrow bones for the first time. They are the only thing he doesn't destroy in a hurry. He had some tartar build up and these marrow bones have cleaned his teeth nicely. He hasn't broken off any pieces yet and it's been over a week. I keep some frozen for later. He loves them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I usually get these......but I have to watch him constantly. I don't give him any rawhide.
> 
> http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=22&s=93007


I used to buy these for Brady. They take him about 3 hours to devour, but this last bone was so big that it made Brady sick with massive vomiting (two occasions) and runny poos and for a couple days. He threw up some disturbingly large chunks of gristle...don't think we'll be giving him any more of this type of bone.

On the other hand, we've had no problems with these versions:
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=22&s=16012
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=22&s=45015 (this one is the same as the quoted link but without the jerky and gristle)


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Our vet said no bones because they can cause tooth fractures. Is that a concern for antlers, too?

Caleb gets nylabones, big rawhide bones (they go away if he takes chunks off) and occasionally bully sticks or pigs ears. He loves bully sticks and pigs ears, but they give him smooshy poop, so we save those for special occasions (like if we have guests over and want to keep Caleb occupied).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The bones that I have seen that primarily cause fractures are the sterilized bones, and those smoked bones that you can buy as well. I have very hard, determined chewers though. Raw marrow bones (of proper size) should be fine and so far I have not had an issue with the deer antlers.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanted to get a bully stick for Charlie but that would totally set my son over the edge. He said there is NO WAY we can give Charlie a .....you know what.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa loves Nylabones and they are safe for her to chew on. We have about 4 different varieties here and a total of about 8 bones. They are her favourite toy.

I have also given her raw beef knuckle bones but only under supervision.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

These are some great ideas!! Thanks so much!!

I ordered Beau the deer antler and bully stick (eww couldn't believe what they were made of, but he eats mud and trys to eat goose poop - so don't think a little animal genital will hurt lol  

For those of you who feed raw marrow beef bones - where do you get them? The grocery store?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I get soup (marrow) bones as well. I get them at the local meat market. VERY cheap


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mdoats said:


> I give Rookie a beef marrow bone a couple of times a month. They're pretty messy so I give it to him outside on the deck or in the kitchen right before I am planning to scrub the kitchen floor.


How do you go about choosing the right marrow bone? Anything to watch out for? I'd like to give my puppers bones, but I am afraid to choose the wrong thing.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> How do you go about choosing the right marrow bone? Anything to watch out for? I'd like to give my puppers bones, but I am afraid to choose the wrong thing.


 
That is a good question. I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered the Natural Beef Bones and Big Chews Nylabones about one month ago and my dogs still love them. 8 - 10 " Beef Bones in a 3 pack where about $ 10.99 @ Foster & Smith.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

At my meat market they are called soup bones. I just go to the counter and ask for X number of soup bones. They are right up front with the other meats you would normally get. The ones I get are anywhere from 3-5 inches in length. They are totally raw so they won't break off like a cooked bone would. I bet if you'd ask for a soup bone the butcher (or whomever that works at a meat market) would more than likely know what you are talking about.

They work really well if given frozen because it will take the dog longer to get through the marrow. Sometimes the marrow will give the dogs diahhrea because they are so rich in protein. The marrow does wonders for the coat though. If your dog does get diahhrea I would let the soup (marrow) bone thaw out and scoop out the marrow, then you can give your dog the marrow a little bit at a time with his dinner or just get rid of it altogether.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Bock said:


> At my meat market they are called soup bones. I just go to the counter and ask for X number of soup bones. They are right up front with the other meats you would normally get. The ones I get are anywhere from 3-5 inches in length. They are totally raw so they won't break off like a cooked bone would. I bet if you'd ask for a soup bone the butcher (or whomever that works at a meat market) would more than likely know what you are talking about.
> 
> They work really well if given frozen because it will take the dog longer to get through the marrow. Sometimes the marrow will give the dogs diahhrea because they are so rich in protein. The marrow does wonders for the coat though. If your dog does get diahhrea I would let the soup (marrow) bone thaw out and scoop out the marrow, then you can give your dog the marrow a little bit at a time with his dinner or just get rid of it altogether.


Just wondering - do they charge for the bones?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I give mine sterilised bones (do they have those in the US?). They are white with no meat or gristle on them and you wouldn't think the dogs would go for them - they love them! They last a long time and satisfy the chewing urge. Also, no chance for upset stomachs. Note though, not particularly good idea to give small puppy hard bones - they have such soft mouths.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't get the marrow bones that are like donut rings, small in size. You want to get the ones that are longer.

I gave my dog a donut ring marrow bone recently and she got it wrapped around her chin ... so that the top was inside her mouth and the bottom under her chin. You get the idea? It's like she had a ring wrapped around her lower jaw. I had to take her to the emergency vet and have it cut off. Of course it was midnight LOL .... $100.00. 

I would definitey stay with the marrow bones that are at least 3 inches long, and maybe even longer.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, the marrow bones I get are, like I mentioned, between 3 and 5 inches in length. Yes, the marrow bones cost money, here anyway. You may find a butcher who just trashes them and could probably get them for free. I pay like $1 and change per pound. They can also cut the bones to a smaller size if you have smaller dogs.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've been hearing a lot of great things about natural deer antlers for chewing. I haven't tried them myself yet (I mean for my dog LOL) but I've heard dogs love them and they last a very long time. Just make sure you get a large size if you do try them -- you never want to give your dog a chew treat that's too small.
> 
> http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antlers-chews.html


They are wonderful! They last foreverrrr.


----------



## Huckala (Aug 12, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've been hearing a lot of great things about natural deer antlers for chewing. I haven't tried them myself yet (I mean for my dog LOL) but I've heard dogs love them and they last a very long time. Just make sure you get a large size if you do try them -- you never want to give your dog a chew treat that's too small.
> 
> http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antlers-chews.html


Very interesting - we'll have to try some of those! We usually do nylabones, but the dogs do get sick of them.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine all use nylabones.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I got the deer antler and the bully stick in the mail yesterday!!! Beau LOVES both of them!! Thanks for the great suggestions. The deer antler is especially great. No smell or mess. Plus it seems like it will last him for quite a while. 

I have to say I do get some strange looks when people ask what he is chewing on. Of course I have not told people what the bully stick is made of. Can't imagine what the looks would be like then


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a question, but besides ordering online, where can you get the antlers.. That sounds like a great idea.. Chloe loves to chew.. Ive tried all different bones. She is such a hard chewer and my hubby cant stand the way she chews marrow bones. Sounds like her teeth are breaking. I wont give rawhide, and ive tried some other bones that she just crumbled in no time, and she wouldnt stop chewing until she was done.. 
She absolutly loves to chew on sticks.. and instead of bones I just give her her favourite toy. Her kong!! Just stuff a cookie inside and she chews on that thing forever trying to get it out.. You just tell her to get her kong and she gets so excited and goes on the hunt to find it..
But back to the antlers, I would love to try them.. Do any big name stores have them?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Several carry Antlerz, but that is a different product and not the same at all. I am not aware of any place to get the real antlers except online. Unless you have a large private training/pet supply place nearby, and maybe they would have them


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

dogluver04 said:


> Just a question, but besides ordering online, where can you get the antlers.. That sounds like a great idea.. Chloe loves to chew.. Ive tried all different bones. She is such a hard chewer and my hubby cant stand the way she chews marrow bones. Sounds like her teeth are breaking. I wont give rawhide, and ive tried some other bones that she just crumbled in no time, and she wouldnt stop chewing until she was done..
> She absolutly loves to chew on sticks.. and instead of bones I just give her her favourite toy. Her kong!! Just stuff a cookie inside and she chews on that thing forever trying to get it out.. You just tell her to get her kong and she gets so excited and goes on the hunt to find it..
> But back to the antlers, I would love to try them.. Do any big name stores have them?


I remember last summer going to the zoo and somebody was getting the deer antlers from them. They have a pretty big deer farm.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

Henry has developed into a major chomper at 16 mos. I just got him some elk antler at our farmer's market. it was $10 for a large antler point which we sawed into shorter pieces. He loves it and has hardly made a dent in the thing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine get the bully sticks and love them....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I get my deer antlers from my trainer.

Elk antlers are great also but they are a little bit softer than the deer antlers.

If you have to saw them down, you can rub the rough edges on the concrete to smooth them out also!


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can find antlers...Penny loved the bully stick we got her, but it smelled absolutely horrible!

Normally we just give her marrow bones and everyone comments on how white and clean her teeth are.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought 3 of the large deer antlers on line about a week ago....for my three. They really do like them, and love chewing on them. i think I must have BIG chewers in my house....because they are now down to two of them, and have chewed down the ends considerably on the other two. I would definitely buy them again, as Klondike likes the Nylabones, but not Brody and Lexi. I used to buy the soup/marrow bones....but I quit, because they would chew pieces off of them and choke. I also buy the filled white sterilized bone as well for them. Those seem to really last a long time.


----------

